# Got the blind in



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

Well after a morning teal hunt this morning we got our blind together and grassed and pulled out to its location. Still need to build a boat hide and finish grassing the blind but it is 3/4 done at least. Here are a few pics.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

looks good, my only suggestion would have been to build it without the boxy look, would look more realistic if it was not so much a rectangular shape, ducks soon learn to avoid that sort of thing.


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

hunter9494 said:


> looks good, my only suggestion would have been to build it without the boxy look, would look more realistic if it was not so much a rectangular shape, ducks soon learn to avoid that sort of thing.


You obviously have never been on a state land that has blinds all over. Every blind is boxy. Still kill 200 ducks and 200 geese out of them every year.


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

Diversdown and I finished up the blind today and grassed it. As you can see the boat hide still needs to be done and that is what the other 7 people in our group are going to do. DD and I have done everything else from building it to grassing the blind and framing the boat hide so they can at least finish the boat hide and grass it. Here are a few pics of it from today.

The back door view from the boat hide










Side shot of the blind coming into the unfinished boat hide










Front shot from about 20 yards away


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

you asked, i gave you my opinion, just a matter of fact where i hunt.

further down the flyway it wouldn't be as affective. all depends on where you are and the pressure/education the birds have gotten by the time they arrive. enjoy, have a great season.


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

hunter9494 said:


> you asked, i gave you my opinion, just a matter of fact where i hunt.
> 
> further down the flyway it wouldn't be as affective. all depends on where you are and the pressure/education the birds have gotten by the time they arrive. enjoy, have a great season.


Actually I don't see anywhere where i asked but anyway.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Is it even legal to put your blind in the middle of nowhere?

I know in MN you need to be concealed within natural cover. Not sure on the regs in ND though


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

duckhunter25hp said:


> Diversdown and I finished up the blind today and grassed it. As you can see the boat hide still needs to be done and that is what the other 7 people in our group are going to do. DD and I have done everything else from building it to grassing the blind and framing the boat hide so they can at least finish the boat hide and grass it. Here are a few pics of it from today.


Wow man that looks like it took alot of effort and man hours to complete. How much time and $$$ do you have invested in a project like that?

Do you own the property around that lake? Or is this done on public lakes where you are?

As has been mentioned before... I"m not certain you could do this in North Dakota... especially if it is on public waters.

Ryan


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Thinking the same thing in MN needs to be in natural vegetation, cannot be in the open like the pictures. Surrounded by water would be a great advantage.

Are there plans available for the design? How was it put into place? Was the box built and then poles driven in the location and mounted on the poles?


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

R y a n said:


> duckhunter25hp said:
> 
> 
> > Diversdown and I finished up the blind today and grassed it. As you can see the boat hide still needs to be done and that is what the other 7 people in our group are going to do. DD and I have done everything else from building it to grassing the blind and framing the boat hide so they can at least finish the boat hide and grass it. Here are a few pics of it from today.
> ...


We have about 30 hours in it each. Around 600 bucks worth of material. It is on a public lake they are stake sites. You draw for them each year. There are 38 of them on the lake. Normally about 500 people at the drawing every year. The DNR puts it on. That is the difference between states they allow you to do that here.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Your going to cover those support boards on the outside right? Or dont the birds even noticed them? I made a blind that isnt portable, took a good 15 hour day to build after all the materials were in the garage. The next spring the slough was flooded...no more duck blind cover materials anymore..just the frame 

Looks great though, and I hope you have a good hunting dog!


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

The boards on the outside are for the boat hide. Still have to grass the boat hide.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Looks really nice. Have never hunted from a fixed blind myself. Good luck, and shoot'em in the lips.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

duckhunter25hp said:


> It is on a public lake they are stake sites. You draw for them each year. There are 38 of them on the lake. Normally about 500 people at the drawing every year. The DNR puts it on. That is the difference between states they allow you to do that here.


So when you say it is a "stake site"... what does that mean?

Do they put stakes in the water at all the sites identifying the location of your lottery win?

With 38 on that lake alone, how far away is your nearest neighbor? Does it sound like World War III opening morning? Doesn't that mean the lake gets shot out quick?

With so many "sites" on a lake, I'd imagine the birds get harrassed constantly and have no where to settle down, rest, hide etc..

Ryan


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

That is the way we are forced to hunt down here. Not many own their own private place for waterfowl. There are many state ran public waterfowl areas along the illinois and mississippi rivers, and on some lakes. Some areas you draw for blinds on a yearly basis. Other places, like where I hunt (stump lake on the illinois river) you get the blind for three years. The blind sites have been in certain locations for many years.

There are litteraly wooden poles with a little orange square on them with the blind number. You have to build your blind within 10 feet of that stake. They area that I hunt, and probable all state ran places, have certain size restrictions and other rules you have to follow. They have to be built for no more than four hunters, and have to include a dog ramp and dog hide on the blind. There are also minimum size requirments, and there has to be a boat hide on each blind as well. We are also required to have a minimum water hole cut in the vegitation of 40 yards in all directions from the blind. We have spent two days so far cutting out grass and lilly pads, and are far from finished. The blind also has to be "brushed." Most people use willow trees. It usually takes about 3-4 boat loads of willows to brush one blind.

The blind/area then has to pass an inspection before the season by the DNR. If you don't pass, they call and give you a week to fix the problem. If you don't fix it, the blind then goes into what they call a red tag drawing, and someone else can draw the blind, fix the problem, and the blind becomes theirs for the year. If is sounds like it is a lot of work and a major pain in the azz, that is because it is. :wink:


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

R y a n said:


> duckhunter25hp said:
> 
> 
> > It is on a public lake they are stake sites. You draw for them each year. There are 38 of them on the lake. Normally about 500 people at the drawing every year. The DNR puts it on. That is the difference between states they allow you to do that here.
> ...


There are stakes on the lake with GPS coordinates and you have to set up within 20 feet of the stake. It is a big drawing everyyear the last sat. in july. You have to have a blind put up and a boat hide all done by Sept. 29th.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

sounds vaguely familiar, when i lived in Missouri years ago, a buddy of mine drew a blind in some Missouri River backwater, same deal, managed by the state game and fish, almost exactly same rules, etc.

making a hole with weed eaters on the vegetation was a major pain in the ***, same deal, it took us days of hard work in the hot, steamy late summer and i don't even remember how many beers we drank each day after we were done. and then, when season came, the ducks mostly flew another channel. a humbling experience to say the least!


----------



## TNduckKLR (Aug 5, 2007)

Gonna need some more brush on those holes for sure. Those smart Mallards will look right down in on you.


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

TNduckKLR said:


> Gonna need some more brush on those holes for sure. Those smart Mallards will look right down in on you.


That is why we built a roof you sit under the roof while the birds work.


----------

